# New Immigration Regulations - Question about Children Traveling with Parent



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hoping someone can help answer this question. The new immigration regulations state the following:

(12)(a) Where parents are traveling with a child, such parents must produce an unabridged birth certifcate of the child reflecting the particulars of the parents of the child.
(b) In the case of one parent raveling with a child, he or she must produce an unabridged birth certifcate and-
​(i) consent in the form of an afidavit from the other parent registered as a parent on the birth certifcate of the child authorising him or her to enter into or depart from the Republic with the child he or she is traveling with;
​(i) a court order granting ful parental responsibilties and rights or legal guardianship in respect of the child, if he or she is the parent or legal guardian of the child; or 
​(i) where aplicable, a death certifcate of the other parent registered as a parent of the child on the birth certifcate;
Provided that he Director-General may, where the parents of the child are both deceased and the child is traveling with a relative or another person related to him or her or his or her parents, aprove such a person to enter into or depart from the Republic with such a child.

What if a child only has one parent listed on their unabridged birth certificate? For example, in the case of a child born to an unmarried woman who never had a father entered on their birth certificate. Would this mother only be required to present her child's unabridged birth certificate or would she still be required to get a court order showing she has sole custody even though she is the only parent listed on the unabridged birth certificate and she has sole custody by default?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As answered on the other thread, if it is a South African unabridged birth certificate then all is fine.


----------

